# Miraflores



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Bueh, hace tiempo que no hacía un thread acá, ya toca pues. En esta oportunidad (otra vez) fotografié al siempre feliz distrito de Miraflores. Desafortundamente, el clima no me ayudó y mi mano-tembleque, tampoco , pero bueno, aquí les dejo las fotos pues, disfruten!






































































































































Después pongo más fotos.


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

Chevres tus fotos Piero.....sacast las fotos desd un mirabus??


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Locura, qué hacías en el mirabus feliz?


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Ohh el mirabus me trae recuerdos jajaja. De solo ver las fotos me da mas frio!


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

aaaaah tu paseo!! Chéevere! Esperaré las demás fotos ! 

*Pucha qué frío andar ahí arriba je!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Están chéveres las fotos. como te dije, me gusta más que nada la perspectiva desde arriba, algún día debo tomar ese tour; al menos ya tergo un poquito más de tiempo. Ahora que lo pienso bien, no te morías de frío? jajaja debe ser porque recién me me despierto hno: El clima no es gran ayuda para las fotos, yo hasta ahora siempre he tomado con sol feliz, ni idea cómo me quedarán de oscuras jajaja. En fin, estaré esperando las demás


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Muy bonitas


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

No te lamentes por el día: así con ese color de cielo y con ese frío rico, tu fotos te han salido bien. Bueno, sí, te tembló la mano en algunas, pero normal.
¿Qué hay frente a la iglesia? Una exposición de cuadros? Eso me gusta de Miraflores.


----------



## DoctorZero (Dec 27, 2006)

Buenas fotos. Reflejan el gris panorama de Miraflores durante estas últimas semanas que finalmente, no se porque, me termina bajando los ánimos. 

Por cierto, anoche llovió un webo. Creo que fue la segunda o tercera noche de lluvia en esta semana.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos Piero, me gusta bastante la Casa Tudor que muestras y la penultima, làstima la cabeza no mas. Salu2


----------



## pierejean (Jan 27, 2007)

pierejean said:


> Chevres tus fotos Piero.....sacast las fotos desd un mirabus??


Weno ya respondieron casi toos mi pregunta :lol: cheeres tus fotos broer


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenas fotos¡¡¡¡ muchas gracias por compartirlas.


----------



## Limanidad (Jan 4, 2008)

Buenas fotos, espero que no hayas cogido un resfriado como me paso a mi por estar en el segundo piso.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chéveres las fotos.


----------



## Exrexnotex (Sep 23, 2005)

Buenas las fotos. Ese cielo gris ... tan querido y odiado a la vez.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Buenas fotos de Miraflores, chévere tu paseo .... pero que fríoooo!!!!!


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Llegué aquí para... mi post número 1000!!! m))

:dance:

Ya pues, no te botes, quiero ver las demás fotos!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Al parecer aún siguen renovando las veredas de la avenida Arequipa, toda la parte de Miraflores tendrá adoquines.


----------



## miguel16 (Mar 10, 2006)

buenas fotoss piero...

sigue aportandoo  (JAJAJA asi comoo yo :lol: )

hno:


----------



## DieGo yava (Jun 4, 2008)

miraflores es la voz broer.. serio! noc como q el ambient es buena onda, siempre ncuentras gnt chvr dando vueltas x ahi, nunk t aburres xq x ultimo kminas y ves too lo paja q tiene el distrito... los parkes, los edificios, paisajes.. etc etc etc! pero no n seriooo! 
y x cierto, stan chvrs tus fotos broer, uyyy d hecho t congelast n el mirabus, si cuando hice el tour en esa wada m hele! jaja

weno broer pont mas fotos pa seguir comentando =)
vlaoo cdt


----------

